# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  شماره چهارم مجله فراتر از شیرپوینت منتشر شد

## m.behravan

*finalcover3.jpg
در این شماره می خوانید:* 
مهارت هایی برای تحلیلگران کسب و کارمدیریت اسناد در شیرپوینت - قسمت اولمدیریت حرفه ای شیرپوینت با ShareGate Governanceفیلدهای سفارشی سازمانی و جداول مرجع در پراجکت سرورمعرفی 10 ابزار برتر جهت تهیه نسخه پشتیبان و بازیابی شیرپوینتآموزش گام به گام دریافت App از Sharepoint StoreURL دلخواه برای صفحات شیرپوینتی 
*دانلود*

----------

